# التسويق الالكتروني عبر الانترنت



## منه علي (3 مارس 2022)

التسويق الالكتروني المعروف باسم DIGITAL MARKETING يساعدك في استعراض منتجاتك و الاشياء التي تريد بيعها من خلال موقعك الالكتروني عن طريق اكثر من بوابه مثل مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي و يزيد من عملائك بنسبه كبيرة لكثرة الاستخدام للانترنت 

يزيد من فرصه بيعك للمنتج لان يمكن للعملاء التسوق عبر الإنترنت باستخدام مجموعة من أجهزة و ليس مقتصر علي مكان واحد و يمكن ايضا طلب ما يريده بصورة مباشرة عن طريق البريد الحاص به و ارسال الطلب لبريدك و يتم التواصل بينكم بنفس الطريقه 
  و لمن يرغب في التعلم اكثر عن التسويق الالكتروني عبر وسائل التواصل الاجتماعي  و كيفيه ادراه منصات التواصل الاجتماعي بشكل عام يمكنه التواصل بشركه CORD DIGITAL تقدم كورسات مجانيه يمكنك الاستفاده منها

طرق التسويق الالكتروني عبر الانترنت


----------

